# American Income Tax in Germany



## Minty354 (Mar 11, 2018)

Hello People,

Can someone recommend me a CPA in Germany who can do an income Tax for american citizen?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You may want to check out the Expat Tax section here on the forum. Expat Tax - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad

Unless the Frankfurt Consulate has a listing of tax advisors or English speaking CPAs, you're probably going to have to go with a tax accountant, EA or other "international" tax preparer online. 

One thought: H&R Block has a special online site and service for overseas taxpayers. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Fineart (Aug 18, 2018)

Hi Minty,

are you still looking for someone to prepare your income tax?


----------

